# Diy denim strop



## MindTone (Nov 5, 2017)

So on my way home after buying a new pair of jeans I thought about making my first strop from the old pair instead of throwing them away to no use. So now I'm pondering how to attach the fabric to some kind of base and I'm not sure how. I don't think glue would work, so anyone got a suggestion? :scratchhead:


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Nov 5, 2017)

I've never done that, but my first try would be 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. It mists on a surface layer of very tacky adhesive that sticks well. (I'd worry liquid glue would soak in and ruin the other outer surface of the denim.) I'm not sure what an equivalent product would be in Europe though.

Second thought is that upholstery is attached by stretching the fabric over one or two edges and fastening with staples or tacks. If your substrate would hold the staples or tacks securely, I don't see why that wouldn't work.

Good luck.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 5, 2017)

Just grab a block of balsa, cut the denim so it wraps around the block and staple the fabric to the block on the underside with wood staples.


----------



## nevrknow (Nov 5, 2017)

+1 to the spray adhesive. It doesn't soak into the fabric but grabs the outer layer. Just pull it tight and voila!


----------



## frog13 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a magnetic strop base. Grabbed some magnetic tale with adhesive backing, slapped it on the denim, trimmed the edges. Instant denim strop


----------



## MindTone (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll go with the staples idea! Sounds easier for me at least plus I wouldn't know what adhesive spray to use.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 6, 2017)

Just hang a strip of denim from something. Voila, hanging strop


----------



## tripleq (Nov 6, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Just hang a strip of denim from something. Voila, hanging strop



Hanging strops and knives are a quick way to rounded edges. Any stropping material is best over a hard, completely flat surface.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 6, 2017)

tripleq said:


> Hanging strops and knives are a quick way to rounded edges. Any stropping material is best over a hard-backed, completely flat surface.


No. All stropping technically rounds the edge. Hanging strops less so.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 6, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> No. All stropping technically rounds the edge. Hanging strops less so.



How did you arrive at this conclusion?


----------



## galvaude (Nov 6, 2017)

I use a scrap piece of 3/4 veneer (8x3) as the substrate with linoleum dual sided tape (tarkett) and just lay the piece of denim on it. It is easy to replace the denim when its dirty. I dont use any compound or spray.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 7, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> No. All stropping technically rounds the edge. Hanging strops less so.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 8, 2017)

I've always used my left thigh. Sweat pants work pretty good too.


----------



## MindTone (Nov 8, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> I've always used my left thigh.



Would that be shaved or unshaved? :scratchhead:


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Nov 9, 2017)

tripleq said:


> Hanging strops and knives are a quick way to rounded edges. Any stropping material is best over a hard, completely flat surface.





StonedEdge said:


> No. All stropping technically rounds the edge. Hanging strops less so.



Knife bevels likes flat surfaces that why we flatten stones. I'm going to agree with tripleq. In a pinch, I'd strop on a glass bowl before I'd use a "hanging" strop or left thigh denim.

But as Jon mentioned the best stropping surface are your sharpening stones.


----------



## Razor (Nov 10, 2017)

Interesting choice. Mr. C.K. admitted guilt to super creepy and possibly criminal behavior today.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 10, 2017)

unprofessional_chef said:


> But as Jon mentioned the best stropping surface are your sharpening stones.



That is interesting. Many of us here know Jon from forums that predate this one by many years. I don't think I've ever heard him speak in absolutes about what is the best. I'd be interested in the larger context of that statement. Would you mind pointing it out?


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Nov 10, 2017)

tripleq said:


> That is interesting. Many of us here know Jon from forums that predate this one by many years. I don't think I've ever heard him speak in absolutes about what is the best. I'd be interested in the larger context of that statement. Would you mind pointing it out?



Listen to the whole stropping lecture. Jump to 36 minutes into this video.

https://youtu.be/-fKY617j10A?t=2195

Also here:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-a-micro-bevel?p=511046&viewfull=1#post511046


I fine tuned and perfected my stropping technique on stone after I heard Jon's theory. This was something new I picked up after joining this forum.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 10, 2017)

unprofessional_chef said:


> Listen to the whole stropping lecture. Jump to 36 minutes into this video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-fKY617j10A?t=2195
> 
> ...



Yeah. I'm still not hearing any declaration that the best stropping surface is stones. Is it possible you misquoted him?


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Nov 10, 2017)

tripleq said:


> Yeah. I'm still not hearing any declaration that the best stropping surface is stones. Is it possible you misquoted him?



Be patient and listen to the entire lecture on strops. Don't just listen for what you want to hear. The earlier youtube link was earlier in the lecture because I don't want to take anything out of context. He first talks about using leather, denim, and towel strops. But sharpening, finishing, burr removal by stropping on stone is much better. In my journey I have confirmed his theory. This is the same video just 3 minutes later:

https://youtu.be/-fKY617j10A?t=2359


----------



## tripleq (Nov 10, 2017)

had already listened to that before you linked it. I hear the typical talk of an experienced individual expressing what he prefers, the alternatives and the possible pitfalls of both. Good, sensible information about practices within a specific context. Again, I don't hear any general declarations like:



unprofessional_chef said:


> But as Jon mentioned the best stropping surface are your sharpening stones.



It is fine for people to indicate what they prefer or what is best for their use. It's also fine for people to interpret something they see in a video a certain way but I don't think it is particularly good form to quote someone as saying something that they clearly haven't.


----------

